# Just some kits Picked Up Is all



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I just picked up all of these in one spot today, Wasn't even looking really when it happened, kind of fell in my lap don't you know, Anyway I will be picking some of these out and LISTING THEM over in the trade section today or tomorrow, Especially the 1:12 scale 1957 Chevy Sport Coup kit,..Box has a lot of shelf ware on it, NO HOLES OR TEARS and all the art is there and clean, and the Constance are ALL FATORY SELAED INSIDE, and VERY NEW LOOKING, looks like it was made yesterday inside man, all parts are Factory sealed in there original packages in it as well, So it wont last long out here I'm Sure, I am going to do some checking ON LINE HERE today on it, but I'm sure its worth a bit of lettuce anyway you look at it, It's SWEET and RARE, More then I paid that's for sure, And I Got it for $20 bucks, GOT ALL OF THEM for $15 to $20 bucks each as well..lol..Anyway, like I said I will be listing some of these OVER IN NO MANS LAND, in the trade section soon, BUT You guys have the first look here, so if you see something YOU JUST HAVE TO HAVE out of this lot, give me a Yell quick, Remembering I LIKE TO TRADE GUYS, you know this about me by now I'm sure, more then I like to sell as well, but If you just have to have it, Make me an offer I guess as well or a trade,....But this was a score here today guys, NOT MY BEST SCORE TO DATE, but a good one none the less, I have about $200 buck in this hole lot, so I'm not trying to make a killing here as well, Just letting you have a peek here is all,..... LIKE I SAID REALLY, let me know what you think or might wont...NO GARENESE I WILL LET IT GO, but you never know,...They just came in the door two hours ago,...Haven't stuck them in my stash yet,...So If you need a better short of one, Maybe I can do that for you as well, Most of them ARE ALL FATORY SEALED. Don't know if I wont to open all of them, all but two of them are sealed.....I love to find stuff like this,......I need to go to Modelers Anonymous I think.......lol



Ian


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I had a model of that Gran Turismo long, long ago..........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You have a pm Ian...

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I found this kit in a few deferent place on the net now, I was looking for this one my self in the back on my list all this time as well, So I'm Kind of happy I waited now, Because I would have paid Far to much then I did for this one it looks like, I think I gave them $10 of $15 for this kit and its worth more then that it looks like around $35 or $45 bucks, Or even more You know, its not that its really worth more to me in monetary value, Because I REALLY DO LIKE this car, and it will make a GREAT BUILD AS WELL, it looks like it has some nice parts to it, should turn out will if I keep it, Might not get another one soon enough if I get rid of it now, So I should Really keep it.. Here are the two links where you can find one just like it, besides this one that is. 




Revell Gran Turismo Custom Show Car

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Gran-Turismo-Custom-Show-Car-/190417568970


http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php?detail=10895&page=45


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know if you noticed here guys, but I just changed the picture here on these kits, The other ones where PRETTY WEEK you know,. These should show more here now,....
HEY MAN, SOME ONE HAS TO WONT THIS, 1:12 scale Chevy, the body is HUGE, and so clean as well, I cant do this thing justice my self, I DONT HAVE THE SKILL to do that, SOME ONE HAD TO TAKE THIS THING OFF MY HANDS HERE that can make it the way it should be built, I don't wont to set on this thing for the next few years....lol...Make me a trade for her...I wont say anymore, Or move this tread up anymore as well,.....So this is it, Take it of leave it guys,.......
She will just fad away now if not...



Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've sent you a Pm about the XKE and The Ford LN 8000 shoot me an e-mail

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..HUMMMMM,...thats strange, I answered your message for off the bat when you sent it, I always see my Pm's and respond, Must be blocked in some way on your end, OK will send E-Mail Instead..


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Got your mail, sent you one back
Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YOU HAVE MAIL STEVE,...lol...let me know.


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice kits you've got there, man - good job


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*ATT- Modelerbob*

*ATT - (Modlerbob), *There are less kits then I thought here man, Don't even wont to tell you what I had to go through to get to these guys as well, But like I told you, I DUG THEM OUT TODAY,.....
*BUT BEFORE ANYONE GETS MAD AT ME OUT HERE*, for what seems like a SELLING POST in this section here, this is not that at all, Bob wonted to see these kits, SO I'm showing them to hem here FIRST, HE HAS FIRST PIC of them as well here, BUT if something chances with that, Or He doesn't wont them as well, and or Doesn't offer Enough for them as well here guys, Then I will be TRYING TO DUMP THESE KITS QUICK, over in the trade and sale department Section VERY SOON at that point, but because you guys are My Brethren here, YOU HAVE THE FIRST LOOK AT THEM, I wont to get rid of these things my self, ALL AT THE SOME TIME AS WELL, I Will not part them out *(IN ANY WAY), *THIS IS A ONE SHOT DEAL HERE GUYS, trade for 1:24 or 1:25 Scale Cars or Truck kits, LIKE ALWAYS, if this will be cash only, and I have NO OTHER CHOOSES, then maybe we can talk, but like I said, I WONT KITS FOR KITS HERE GUYS,...you know the drill by now.....Go ahead and sneak a Offer in for them if you like guys*,."IT CANT HURT YOU KNOW"....*lol.

So, Here is a list and some picks of the booty.....This is under this thread because is a Free Post,
*(I STARTED)* *THIS IS NOT A SALE POST, IN ANYWAY.... *once again, Just keeping my word is all to someone here..........Interested party's can Either PM me or Post here, I DONT CARE,....But there GOING, ONE WAY OR THE OTHER, there old, But all complete and Kind of Rare as well as in GREAT SHAPE, all found at one time as well, in a VERY HIDDEN SPOT two years ago, an old bowling ally sale believe it or not, DONT ASK ME, I was only the buyer,...lol.


ESCI/ERTL 1:48 Scale, Tank Hunter Hs 129 - Factory Sealed, Fac- Parts Pack - Sealed - Complete

ESCI/ERTL 1:48 Scale, Curtiss P-36A Hawk - Opened - Parts pack, Fac- Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Sclae, La-7, WWII Russian Interceptor - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, German Ju87G-1 STUKA - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, RAF Curtis Mohawk - Opened - Parts Pack, Fact- Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, Curtiss P-36A/C - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, La-5 WWII Soviet Fighter - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, P-35A WWII Fighter - Opened - Parts Pack, Fact - Sealed - Complete

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, I-16 Type 10/ Polikarpov/ Spanish Civil War Fighter - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, I-16 Type 10/ Polikarpov/ Spanish Civil War Fighter - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, Curtiss Hawk 75M/N/O - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, French Curtiss Hawk 75 - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

HOBBY CRAFT 1:48 Scale, Polkarpov I-16 Type 24/ Soviet WWII Interceptor - Opened - Parts Pack, Fac- Sealed - Complet

GLENCOE MODELS 1:74 Scale, Martin MB-2 Bomber - Fac, Sealed - Complete

GLENCOE MODELS 1:74 Scale, Grumman J2F-2 Duck - Fac, Sealed - Complete

GLENCOE MODELS 1:74 Scale, Curtiss Condor - Fac, Sealed - Complete

GLENCOE MODELS 1:74 Scale, Spad XIIIC.1/French Aces, Opened - Complet




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok Guys, Bob had picked the ones he wonted now out of these kits, and they have been REMOVED from the list here and Over there as well, and Marked over in the Trade section AS PENDING SALES..SO THIS IS WHATS LEFT,...all the ones listed here, are AVAILABLE RIGHT NOW, I'm now asking Kits for kits as well, if you only wont SOME OF THEM only that is...(KITS FOR KITS)......But this is only a preview page here,..The Real trade and sale department is over where it belongs,....lol......Just keeping you Informed is all here,..LIKE I SAID this is not a SALE POST,..its only a informative Preview Look.....lol..
"ALL ABOVE BORD" as well.....but these wont last guys,..
GO OVER THERE AND SUCK THEM UP WHILE YOU CAN,....lol...Like I said, You guys, WILL ALWAYS HAVE PRIORITY WITH ME,...






Ian "used cars sales men" Anderson


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

This tried was only temporary and has now ran it course as well, so it is now CLOSED,....kits are still available over in the trade section if you wont them as well.,.,.




Ian Anderson


----------

